# Barbara Rudnik in "Kopfschuss" 12x



## Eddie Cochran (16 Nov. 2006)

Anbei zwölf selbst gestrickte Collagen von der hübschen Barbara Rudnik aus dem 1981 gedrehten Film "Kopfschuss". Ich hoffe meine Siyphusarbeit gefällt euch.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## rise (16 Nov. 2006)

Wenn man si jetzt betrachtet ist sie ein bissel in die Jahre gekommen.... 
Schöne Caps:drip: ....danke dafür!


----------



## Fetbo (16 Nov. 2006)

sehr schöne bilder, danke!


----------



## dionys58 (25 Juli 2009)

tolle Arbeit


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2009)

:thx: dir für die Arbeit sehr schöne Collagen :thumbup:


----------



## udoreiner (25 Juli 2009)

dankkee füür bärbell


----------



## Punisher (26 Juli 2009)

Wunderschön


----------



## Blackranger (8 Feb. 2010)

Frau Rudnik sieht klasse aus


----------



## figo7 (10 Feb. 2010)

thanks


----------



## tobi084 (28 Aug. 2014)

Super, saustark


----------



## Sarafin (28 Aug. 2014)

rise schrieb:


> Wenn man si jetzt betrachtet ist sie ein bissel in die Jahre gekommen....
> Schöne Caps:drip: ....danke dafür!


Sie ist nicht "jetzt" in die Jahre gekommen,sie ist schon lange Tod,manche reden von was,wovon sie keine Ahnung haben.

:thx: danke für die Oldies.


----------



## Paradiser (28 Aug. 2014)

Danke... schöner Bär


----------



## joggel (1 Sep. 2014)

gute schauspielerin


----------



## Erlkönig (3 Sep. 2014)

Sarafin schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht "jetzt" in die Jahre gekommen,sie ist schon lange Tod,manche reden von was,wovon sie keine Ahnung haben.




Als er das geschrieben hat hat sie aber noch gelebt.


----------



## dimitris1 (19 Jan. 2016)

Danke vielmals. Wirklich schöne Arbeit!


----------



## petehorst123 (19 Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Arbeit !
Super Qualität
Weiter so.


----------



## 307898X2 (23 Apr. 2016)

tolle arbeit:thumbup: danke:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Apr. 2016)

Barbara hatte einen wunderschönen Busen.


----------

